# Worms



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I saw worms in my Silkies' droppings. I don't know what kind they are. They are small. They look translucent. Light pink in color. Should I buy Poultry dewormers? If so, what brand would y'all recommend? Or go the natural route? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

None of the natural wormers will kill existing internal parasites. @dawg53 has worming down like no one I know. He can tell you what to use and how much.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, thank you. Maybe, he'll pop in. Thank you!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

SilkieGirl said:


> I saw worms in my Silkies' droppings. I don't know what kind they are. They are small. They look translucent. Light pink in color. Should I buy Poultry dewormers? If so, what brand would y'all recommend? Or go the natural route?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


They might be maggots. Please post a photo and I'll take a look/see for you. Thanks.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, okay. I'll see if I can get a picture.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't find any droppings right now. They get buried under all that dirt. I'll try again in the morning. Thank you so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Okay, thank you. Maybe, he'll pop in. Thank you!


He tries not to ignore me. I can be hard to deal with when someone ignores me. 

Really though, he wants all of our birds to be OK and helps teach us the right things to do and look for.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

SilkieGirl said:


> I can't find any droppings right now. They get buried under all that dirt. I'll try again in the morning. Thank you so much!


In the meantime, closely inspect your Silkie around her vent area and lower abdomen for "fly strike." 
Fly strike occurs when feces is lodged in feathers or fluff and a fly lays eggs in the fecal matter. The results are maggot infestation and eventual penetration into the skin around the vent area causing infection, and eventually death if not quickly treated.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> He tries not to ignore me. I can be hard to deal with when someone ignores me.
> 
> Really though, he wants all of our birds to be OK and helps teach us the right things to do and look for.


LOL. Thanks for warning me about that. I promise I won't ignore you.  

Sounds like a good friend.


dawg53 said:


> In the meantime, closely inspect your Silkie around her vent area and lower abdomen for "fly strike."
> Fly strike occurs when feces is lodged in feathers or fluff and a fly lays eggs in the fecal matter. The results are maggot infestation and eventual penetration into the skin around the vent area causing infection, and eventually death if not quickly treated.


Okay, I will. Thank you again!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> In the meantime, closely inspect your Silkie around her vent area and lower abdomen for "fly strike."
> Fly strike occurs when feces is lodged in feathers or fluff and a fly lays eggs in the fecal matter. The results are maggot infestation and eventual penetration into the skin around the vent area causing infection, and eventually death if not quickly treated.


Their vents look fine. One hen pooped while I was out there. I didn't see anything.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If you want to go ahead and worm your chickens, I recommend Valbazen liquid cattle/sheep wormer. Administer it orally to each chicken using a syringe without a needle. Dosage is 0.08ml per pound of weight. Repeat again in 10 days.
Here's where you can purchase the 500ml bottle. 





Valbazen Drench Zoetis Animal Health - Non-Ivermectin | Cattle Dewormers | Farm


Free Shipping. 500 ml $49.99 11.36% Albendazole for removal and control of liver flukes, tapeworms, stomach worms (including 4th stage inhibited larvae of Ostertagia), intestinal worms and lungworms in cattle and sheep. For treatment of adult liver flukes in nonlactating goats. Do not use in the...




www.valleyvet.com


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you so much! I will check it out. I still haven't found anything in their droppings. That's life for ya.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> They might be maggots. Please post a photo and I'll take a look/see for you. Thanks.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------

